# Iphone 6 or 6 plus?



## The Coastal Craftsman

So its time to get rid of this phone to get something with better battery life. Yeah I know the iPhone 6 ain't got anything on it worth having over the iPhone 4 but I need better battery life so I'm thinking the 6plus but the size might be a problem but I really want the better battery life. Who has a phone that size they use everyday and how you get along with it? Its a 5.5" screen.


----------



## WBailey1041

BCConstruction said:


> So its time to get rid of this phone to get something with better battery life. Yeah I know the iPhone 6 ain't got anything on it worth having over the iPhone 4 but I need better battery life so I'm thinking the 6plus but the size might be a problem but I really want the better battery life. Who has a phone that size they use everyday and how you get along with it? Its a 5.5" screen.


 I preordered the 6 regular. I have an s4 now 5" screen I think, and it's a bit too big. I have an ipad so my phone needs to do phone things not tablet things. Btw, the 6 plus is a phablet. Phone/tablet.

Also, every carrier has a trial period of at least 14 days. If you don't like what you get you can return it. Just be sure to keep it mint. Has to be perfect, like returning shoes.


----------



## nailspitter

Why not just get an extended battery case? A lot cheaper and you get to keep your phone


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

I use waterproof cases so them cases don't do that. I'm gonna keep my current phone incase I need a smaller phone. The 6 plus may be good for my kid too when away from home as he's 2 and loves playing his games on the iPad.


----------



## jlsconstruction

I went with the 6 because I don't want something as big as a 6 plus.


----------



## jlsconstruction

And I need a phone now, and the 6 plus was saying late October to be shipped. I got the 6 16 gb gold and it's going to be at my house Friday


----------



## Calidecks

My daughter ordered one.


----------



## Calidecks

BCConstruction said:


> So its time to get rid of this phone to get something with better battery life. Yeah I know the iPhone 6 ain't got anything on it worth having over the iPhone 4 but I need better battery life so I'm thinking the 6plus but the size might be a problem but I really want the better battery life. Who has a phone that size they use everyday and how you get along with it? Its a 5.5" screen.


Nothing beats Galaxy battery life. It's amazing.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Californiadecks said:


> Nothing beats Galaxy battery life. It's amazing.


I wish I could change to the S5. My whole home audio and video system runs from airplay though and I'm stuck with iPhone. Why's crazy is that the iPhone 6 really is a POS in comparison to all the other phones on the market and its not even out yet. I'm trapped like a pig in a pen. I really do hope the camera is better on this model though. That will cheer me up a bit as I won't have to carry my cam everywhere to get pics with my boy. The S4 and S5 have such good cans compared to the iPhone 5s and even the 6.


----------



## Inner10

BCConstruction said:


> I wish I could change to the S5. My whole home audio and video system runs from airplay though and I'm stuck with iPhone. Why's crazy is that the iPhone 6 really is a POS in comparison to all the other phones on the market and its not even out yet. I'm trapped like a pig in a pen. I really do hope the camera is better on this model though. That will cheer me up a bit as I won't have to carry my cam everywhere to get pics with my boy. The S4 and S5 have such good cans compared to the iPhone 5s and even the 6.


Get an android ya limey tosser.


----------



## tedanderson

BCConstruction said:


> I wish I could change to the S5. My whole home audio and video system runs from airplay though and I'm stuck with iPhone.


If you switch to Android, the Google Chromecast device does the exact same thing.

I am in the process of beta-testing a Galaxy S3 along side my flip phone. So far I can get day's usage out of the phone on a single charge unless I am sending multiple emails or making several phone calls throughout the day. As long as I am using a big enough charger with a thick USB cable, I can go from 10% back to 100% in less than 2 hours. Also, I take into consideration that I am not running that many apps so other than the email, nothing else on the phone is really using the resources.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

I have chromecast too. But I can't do audio like the iPhone does through that. When I build our next house the Apple products are being phased out completely. 

Inner I used to have android for years before the iPhone then I decided to be a lemming and use airplay instead of a dedicated home AV multi room system. Kind of stick for now.


----------



## Inner10

BCConstruction said:


> I have chromecast too. But I can't do audio like the iPhone does through that. When I build our next house the Apple products are being phased out completely.
> 
> Inner I used to have android for years before the iPhone then I decided to be a lemming and use airplay instead of a dedicated home AV multi room system. Kind of stick for now.


Buy some Sonos components and move them into your new house when the time comes.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Inner10 said:


> Buy some Sonos components and move them into your new house when the time comes.


That's the way forward for sure.


----------



## JBM

We're getting a couple note edges. The i6 is like a 2012 android....


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

JBM said:


> We're getting a couple note edges. The i6 is like a 2012 android....


That's what's crazy is it is. Their 2014/ almost 2015 phone now only has the specs of a 2012 android phones. I feel like a sheep buying the 6 lol after seeing the specs. I was waiting for something like wireless charging or 3d cameras. Guess its gonna be another 2-3 years before we see that on Apple phones.


----------



## JBM

We were holding out for the i6 but we're actually surprised how underwhelmed we were.


----------



## BamBamm5144

I'm due for an upgrade next month, don't know if I should get the 6 or a different brand.


----------



## Leo G

BCConstruction said:


> So its time to get rid of this phone to get something with better battery life. Yeah I know the iPhone 6 ain't got anything on it worth having over the iPhone 4 but I need better battery life so I'm thinking the 6plus but the size might be a problem but I really want the better battery life. Who has a phone that size they use everyday and how you get along with it? Its a 5.5" screen.


Geeze, you ***** and moan about your phone and now you're going to get another one of the same brand?

Let gravity take its course and drop the apple. Get something you'll like.


----------



## JBM

BamBamm5144 said:


> I'm due for an upgrade next month, don't know if I should get the 6 or a different brand.












Cant tell me this phone isnt looking pretty nice. Set the time on the edge and its just as good as any bedroom alarm clock. whoopie right.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Leo G said:


> Geeze, you ***** and moan about your phone and now you're going to get another one of the same brand? Let gravity take its course and drop the apple. Get something you'll like.


Not that simple. My whole house is setup for airplay. It would cost me a fortune to swap out now.


----------



## Calidecks

BCConstruction said:


> Not that simple. My whole house is setup for airplay. It would cost me a fortune to swap out now.


I would pay it. My phone is my business life link. I put a premium on that.


----------



## Leo G

BCConstruction said:


> Not that simple. My whole house is setup for airplay. It would cost me a fortune to swap out now.


Keep your phone at home and use it for your precious "airplay" Buy a phone that you can use.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

JBM said:


> Cant tell me this phone isnt looking pretty nice. Set the time on the edge and its just as good as any bedroom alarm clock. whoopie right.


That's does look well cool. Never seen it in person though. 

That will be on iPhone 8 that curved screen lol


----------



## Leo G

Or this

http://gizmodo.com/how-to-stream-anything-from-android-to-airplay-1578516449


----------



## Inner10

Leo G said:


> Or this
> 
> http://gizmodo.com/how-to-stream-anything-from-android-to-airplay-1578516449


In his defense I have used them and they arn't as good as airplay.

Buy 3 ipads for at home, problem solved.


----------



## slowsol

Leo G said:


> Keep your phone at home and use it for your precious "airplay" Buy a phone that you can use.


What would he post about then?


----------



## Leo G

I don't know, how much he likes his new non-apple phone? :laughing:


----------



## EricBrancard

I preordered the 6 and will prob do a 6 plus on my other line in a month or so. 

Some people spend way too much time on this stuff. Buy what you like. If something isn't working for you, buy something that does.


----------



## Golden view

It's pretty amazing that we hardly blink an eye to spend $650 on a phone now.

I think I'm going to the Galaxy s5 active from my iPhone 4s. I want a bigger screen, better battery life, and water resistance and some durability with no case.


----------



## jlsconstruction

Golden view said:


> It's pretty amazing that we hardly blink an eye to spend $650 on a phone now. I think I'm going to the Galaxy s5 active from my iPhone 4s. I want a bigger screen, better battery life, and water resistance and some durability with no case.


iPhone 5 and newer aren't all glass like yours, I've broken several htc and galaxy screens, never a screen on an iPhone.

Someone spilled a beer on my 5c and it won't read SIM cards now, but other than that I use it like a tablet at home, and I did have battery problems with the 5, but they put a new one in for free. Other than that, I haven't had any problems with iPhone.


----------



## Leo G

Golden view said:


> It's pretty amazing that we hardly blink an eye to spend $650 on a phone now.
> 
> I think I'm going to the Galaxy s5 active from my iPhone 4s. I want a bigger screen, better battery life, and water resistance and some durability with no case.


Speak for yourself. I won't spend that much. I had a tough time shelling out $200 for the S4 to pre-order it.


----------



## Golden view

Leo G said:


> Speak for yourself. I won't spend that much. I had a tough time shelling out $200 for the S4 to pre-order it.


Pay now, pay over the next 2 years. It's all the same to me.


----------



## Golden view

jlsconstruction said:


> iPhone 5 and newer aren't all glass like yours, I've broken several htc and galaxy screens, never a screen on an iPhone.
> 
> Someone spilled a beer on my 5c and it won't read SIM cards now, but other than that I use it like a tablet at home, and I did have battery problems with the 5, but they put a new one in for free. Other than that, I haven't had any problems with iPhone.


I haven't really had problems either, and I abuse mine like a contractor.


----------



## jlsconstruction

Golden view said:


> Pay now, pay over the next 2 years. It's all the same to me.



Depends if you have a contract or not. If you pay over 20 months it's not with a contract.


----------



## Golden view

jlsconstruction said:


> Depends if you have a contract or not. If you pay over 20 months it's not with a contract.


No matter how you look at it the phone is not $200, that's the only point I'm trying to make.

You either pay for it up front, or with a payment plan, or with a higher cost subsidized rate plan with a contract.

While it's true that the payment plans are interest-free loans, which make sense no matter what your financial situation, I prefer not to have the complexity of extra monthly payments for items other than vehicles and homes.


----------



## jlsconstruction

Golden view said:


> No matter how you look at it the phone is not $200, that's the only point I'm trying to make. You either pay for it up front, or with a payment plan, or with a higher cost subsidized rate plan with a contract. While it's true that the payment plans are interest-free loans, which make sense no matter what your financial situation, I prefer not to have the complexity of extra monthly payments for items other than vehicles and homes.


But with the contract your plan is the same amount of money as if you pay for the phone in full without a contract, you just don't have a contract, and therefor can leave your carrier at any time. But monthly your bill will be the same for your plan.


----------



## EricBrancard

You're paying for it one way or the other or paying for it twice. The manufacturer is still making what they need to make on the phone regardless of who's paying. I think that's all he's saying.


----------



## Golden view

jlsconstruction said:


> But with the contract your plan is the same amount of money as if you pay for the phone in full without a contract, you just don't have a contract, and therefor can leave your carrier at any time. But monthly your bill will be the same for your plan.


I'm AT&T, for better or worse, but their 10gb plan is $25 less per month if you " bring your own device, purchase at full price, or month-to-month"

So in 2 years you save $600. If you get in a 2 year contract, the phone is only discounted $450. 

So if you pay up front or do the installment plan there's no contract AND you save $150 in 2 years. Thankfully the big change they've made is after the 2 years, they lower your bill since you're out of contract. With the first iPhone, it stayed high at the subsidized rate.

There are so many scenarios though that I think they intentionally make it complicated so they can make more money off some people.


----------



## jlsconstruction

Golden view said:


> I'm AT&T, for better or worse, but their 10gb plan is $25 less per month if you " bring your own device, purchase at full price, or month-to-month" So in 2 years you save $600. If you get in a 2 year contract, the phone is only discounted $450. So if you pay up front or do the installment plan there's no contract AND you save $150 in 2 years. Thankfully the big change they've made is after the 2 years, they lower your bill since you're out of contract. With the first iPhone, it stayed high at the subsidized rate. There are so many scenarios though that I think they intentionally make it complicated so they can make more money off some people.


I just switched, actually I still have att till Friday when my new phones come from verizon, and I looked at it 10 different ways, and ended up just doing the contract.


----------



## AustinDB

Leo G said:


> Stick a passive antenna in the air and another one in your house.


Would this help? I did a quick search and google spit out the kind of antenna's that mounted on the back windows of cars in the early 90's. Is that what you are referring to?


----------



## Leo G

Better would be a high gain yagi antenna pointed at the transmitter. Then using as little low loss cable as possible (<25') to an omni directional antenna in the area you want the signal gain in.


----------



## ebell

The 6+ is just massive. With a 5.5 display it might be kind of a pain to carry around.


----------



## NYgutterguy

Saw the 6plus yesterday. I'm a front pocket phone carrier. This one wouldn't survive a day with me. Where do you high tech contractors who are hands on keep these huge phones. I'll stick with my iPhone 4


----------



## JBM

The i6s are failing every edge drop test I've seen.


----------



## Agility

A few days ago iOS 8 swayed me to use my upgrade to go Samsung. Then I looked at the size of these new phones and they're all huge! Maybe I'll be sticking with Apple after all. Maybe I'll just get a 5c. I still haven't been in the store to put my hands on any of these pocket tablets.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

So much for that sapphire glass being better. I got to have mine in a case if I get one so the 6+ will be the size of my iPad after that. Looks like it will have to be the 6 for me.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

BCConstruction said:


> So much for that sapphire glass being better. I got to have mine in a case if I get one so the 6+ will be the size of my iPad after that. Looks like it will have to be the 6 for me.


Until phones are way more durable I will always have mine in a case. I have probably dropped my 5 at least 100 times in 2 years I would guess at least 75 of those have been at work. One 13' fall, one tumbling down the road, a few on gravel, some concrete, etc. it's in an incipio dual pro. No damage to the phone at all. It will be sweet when we have at least flip phone durability on smart phones or better.


----------



## EricBrancard

BCConstruction said:


> So much for that sapphire glass being better. I got to have mine in a case if I get one so the 6+ will be the size of my iPad after that. Looks like it will have to be the 6 for me.


It doesn't have sapphire glass.


----------



## Inner10

BCConstruction said:


> So much for that sapphire glass being better. I got to have mine in a case if I get one so the 6+ will be the size of my iPad after that. Looks like it will have to be the 6 for me.


Only the watch is sapphire.


----------



## jlsconstruction

BCConstruction said:


> So much for that sapphire glass being better. I got to have mine in a case if I get one so the 6+ will be the size of my iPad after that. Looks like it will have to be the 6 for me.


 the 6 is big. It's about the size of a s4.


----------



## EricBrancard

jlsconstruction said:


> the 6 is big. It's about the size of a s4.


Yeah. The reach function has been coming in handy for me. Haven't had to readjust my grip to hit anything in the upper left corner yet. Overall, I'm happy with the phone.


----------



## jlsconstruction

EricBrancard said:


> Yeah. The reach function has been coming in handy for me. Haven't had to readjust my grip to hit anything in the upper left corner yet. Overall, I'm happy with the phone.


Me to, except the finger print scanner on works about 50% of the time. I might just have to re calibrate it


----------



## EricBrancard

jlsconstruction said:


> Me to, except the finger print scanner on works about 50% of the time. I might just have to re calibrate it


I scanned my right thumb twice so it can use either of the readings for a match. Then added my right index finger and left thumb and index. Been 100% so far.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Inner10 said:


> Only the watch is sapphire.


What happened to all the hype about the saphire on that thing. That's all the fanboys were going on about 3months ago.


----------



## EricBrancard

BCConstruction said:


> What happened to all the hype about the saphire on that thing. That's all the fanboys were going on about 3months ago.


Is it possible for you to engage in conversation without throwing around the term "fanboy" at every turn?


----------



## jlsconstruction

EricBrancard said:


> Is it possible for you to engage in conversation without throwing around the term "fanboy" at every turn?



He's a closet "fanboy"


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Because it was the fanboys who wouldn't shut up about how much better sapphire would be over other brands glass choices. Just a bunch of hype from the fanboys and then it don't even include it lol.


----------



## EricBrancard

Wow. Squeezed it in twice in one response.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

I got skills I tell ya. Could prob push a 3 or 4 too


----------



## KennMacMoragh

Just saw this http://www.dailydot.com/technology/iphone-6-plus-bendgate/?fb=dd


----------



## EricBrancard

I can't imagine carrying that phone in my pocket. The iPhone5 is the perfect size for pocket carry, even the regular 6 is taking a little getting used to in my pocket. The larger screen and keyboard is a plus, but as they say - there's no free lunch.


----------



## JBM

My S4 is the size of the I6 and doesnt feel big or small anymore. Im ready for a bigger one as my eyes are having trouble reading the print....


----------



## coffee-

Jesus **** I don't get all the fuss over iPhones. I like apple products in general (posting from a macbook) and I appreciate the original iPhones for what they were...but more and more I feel like they are irrelevant like blackberries have become. What does an iPhone give anyone that an android can't do better?


----------



## jlsconstruction

coffee- said:


> Jesus **** I don't get all the fuss over iPhones. I like apple products in general (posting from a macbook) and I appreciate the original iPhones for what they were...but more and more I feel like they are irrelevant like blackberries have become. What does an iPhone give anyone that an android can't do better?


The option to see who left a voicemail, click the one you want and listen to it....


----------



## LeeFowler

coffee- said:


> Jesus **** I don't get all the fuss over iPhones. I like apple products in general (posting from a macbook) and I appreciate the original iPhones for what they were...but more and more I feel like they are irrelevant like blackberries have become. What does an iPhone give anyone that an android can't do better?


Blackberry? Really?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

jlsconstruction said:


> The option to see who left a voicemail, click the one you want and listen to it....


Erm my android phone about 3 years ago was able to do visual voice mail which a 3rd party app. I'm almost 99% sure its still capable of doing it as I was at lunch with my mate yesterday and he was looking at who left him a message. I would have thought its a built in feature on android by now.


----------



## WBailey1041

coffee- said:


> Jesus **** I don't get all the fuss over iPhones. I like apple products in general (posting from a macbook) and I appreciate the original iPhones for what they were...but more and more I feel like they are irrelevant like blackberries have become. What does an iPhone give anyone that an android can't do better?


AirDrop


----------



## Agility

coffee- said:


> What does an iPhone give anyone that an android can't do better?


-Social status 
-A free U2 album
-A desk of dorks in every mall just waiting to upset you
-Bad headphones (I hate em, lots love them)
-Maps app with scenic [read: nonsense] directions

I'm still on the fence but I'll probably wind up with a 6 myself. It's smaller than the alternatives but I haven't held any of them yet.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

I keep seeings these idiots nuking their iphones with the Wave hoax. How many more people gonna fall for this lol


----------



## EricBrancard

BCConstruction said:


> I keep seeings these idiots nuking their iphones with the Wave hoax. How many more people gonna fall for this lol


Who would fall for that anyways? In a period in time when it only takes about a minute to fact check something, it amazes me people still fall for most the nonsense posted online.


----------



## EricBrancard

coffee- said:


> Jesus **** I don't get all the fuss over iPhones. I like apple products in general (posting from a macbook) and I appreciate the original iPhones for what they were...but more and more I feel like they are irrelevant like blackberries have become. What does an iPhone give anyone that an android can't do better?


What fuss? Pretty much all the phones on the market are in the same price range. people can decide which one they like better and purchase that one. The thing I don't get is the need for people to develop emotional attachments to inanimate objects and attack each other over something as trivial as a phone. Reading the comments sections on any tech blog or many threads around here will show you what I'm talking about.


----------



## khocnhe123

Bài đăng của bạn rất hay. thành tâm cảm ơn sự san sẻ của bạn. Tôi đã có được nhiều tri thức từ bài đăng này.

(Your post is very good. sincere thanks for your sharing. I've got a lot of knowledge from this post.)


----------



## gastek

Saw on the local news today some guy bending the iPhone 6. Didn't seem to sturdy.


----------



## coffee-

I don't gave a hate for iPhone, I just don't understand the fever people get to buy the newest ones. I'm not sure a comparison to Blackberry is that unfair. The best thing about iphones (IMO) is they offered a product that looked better and performed better then the rest of the competition. Similar to why people liked blackberries so much a decade ago.


----------



## TWhite

IPhones set the bar plain and simple. The may not always be the best at this or that but they usually have the best fit, finish and total package.


----------



## Calidecks

gastek said:


> Saw on the local news today some guy bending the iPhone 6. Didn't seem to sturdy.


Yep, all you have to do is forget it in your back pocket and sit on it and it bends. Saw that on the news as well.


----------



## TNTRenovate

I love it...the iPhoneBend.

Oh, and they have recalled iOS8...apparently some can't make calls after they upgrade.


----------



## Calidecks

khocnhe123 said:


> Bài đăng của bạn rất hay. thành tâm cảm ơn sự san sẻ của bạn. Tôi đã có được nhiều tri thức từ bài đăng này.
> 
> (Your post is very good. sincere thanks for your sharing. I've got a lot of knowledge from this post.)


You spelled Bài đăng wrong


----------



## avenge

Iphones are for the computer illiterate.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Californiadecks said:


> You spelled Bài đăng wrong


Or did he sperr it wong? :laughing:


----------



## EricBrancard

EricBrancard said:


> The thing I don't get is the need for people to develop emotional attachments to inanimate objects and attack each other over something as trivial as a phone. Reading the comments sections on any tech blog or many threads around here will show you what I'm talking about.


Case in point below:




avenge said:


> Iphones are for the computer illiterate.


Why do you and others find the need to make such statements about people who choose one device over another?


----------



## QCCI

EricBrancard said:


> I can't imagine carrying that phone in my pocket. The iPhone5 is the perfect size for pocket carry, even the regular 6 is taking a little getting used to in my pocket. The larger screen and keyboard is a plus, but as they say - there's no free lunch.


Yeah that's what I'm worried about. I ordered the 6, but I do like the size of the 5 in my pocket, but always want a larger screen!


----------



## TWhite

TNTSERVICES said:


> I love it...the iPhoneBend.
> 
> Oh, and they have recalled iOS8...apparently some can't make calls after they upgrade.


They pulled a minor update to iOS8 not iOS8!


----------



## TNTRenovate

TWhite said:


> They pulled a minor update to iOS8 not iOS8!


Don't think it needed an exclamation point. I meant update not upgrade. Still funny how this never happens to android.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

I see apple are being funny about the bent phones being exchanged under warranty. I would say that's a manufacturing defeat not a user error. I was in verizon earlier and noticed someone had bent the display model. It was still working though.


----------



## Calidecks

BCConstruction said:


> I see apple are being funny about the bent phones being exchanged under warranty. I would say that's a manufacturing defeat not a user error. I was in verizon earlier and noticed someone had bent the display model. It was still working though.


That had to know of this issue. Nothing like this gets released without rigorous testing.


----------



## VinylHanger

I don't know how you can keep your phone in your pocket, unless you are wearing baggy mom jeans.

I use a otterbox case with clip, or a clip on case I found at HD, for my S5. The Note 4 is looking good, but it is a bit too big for everyday jobsite carrying.

Besides, who cares if your phone is all yummy looking. I tried to use mine without a case and it is too skinny. Easy to drop. I prefer it in a case.


----------



## Calidecks

VinylHanger said:


> I don't know how you can keep your phone in your pocket, unless you are wearing baggy mom jeans.
> 
> I use a otterbox case with clip, or a clip on case I found at HD, for my S5. The Note 4 is looking good, but it is a bit too big for everyday jobsite carrying.
> 
> Besides, who cares if your phone is all yummy looking. I tried to use mine without a case and it is too skinny. Easy to drop. I prefer it in a case.


I agree, even if my kids make fun of my clip. :laughing:


----------



## TWhite

TNTSERVICES said:


> Don't think it needed an exclamation point. I meant update not upgrade. Still funny how this never happens to android.


Dude .... so sorry about the exclamation point!

Lol!


----------



## TNTRenovate

VinylHanger said:


> I don't know how you can keep your phone in your pocket, unless you are wearing baggy mom jeans.
> 
> I use a otterbox case with clip, or a clip on case I found at HD, for my S5. The Note 4 is looking good, but it is a bit too big for everyday jobsite carrying.
> 
> Besides, who cares if your phone is all yummy looking. I tried to use mine without a case and it is too skinny.  Easy to drop. I prefer it in a case.


How? Carpenter shorts it goes in my left leg pocket. Carpenter pants it goes in my back pocket or left leg pocket.

I don't care what people think, but I got tired of feeling like Quick Draw McGraw with a tape on one side and my huge arse Otterbox on the other.


----------



## Calidecks

TWhite said:


> Dude .... so sorry about the exclamation point!
> 
> Lol!


Don't think it needed an Lol!


----------



## Calidecks

TNTSERVICES said:


> How? Carpenter shorts it goes in my left leg pocket. Carpenter pants it goes in my back pocket or left leg pocket.
> 
> I don't care what people think, but I got tired of feeling like Quick Draw McGraw with a tape on one side and my huge arse Otterbox on the other.


Those shorts and pants are too uncomfortable. You should wear swim trunk board shorts to work.


----------



## TNTRenovate

TWhite said:


> Dude .... so sorry about the exclamation point!
> 
> Lol!


Dude...


----------



## KennMacMoragh

Good non-biased review on the iPhone6 http://gizmodo.com/iphone-6-review-the-phone-that-lured-me-back-to-apple-1638424371?utm_campaign=socialflow_gizmodo_facebook&utm_source=gizmodo_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow Can't wait to get the 6, smaller size.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

I ain't viewed gizmodo for a few years. They have always been very anti Apple like my self so I'm guessing either Engadget bought them out or macrumors did lol. But interesting though as he keeps going on about what he misses from android and seems more concerned about the design and looks of the phone. I was in verizon again today and was amazed at how many people were buying the gold iphone. When I buy one its def not gonna be the gold one!


----------



## TWhite

Not another exclamation point!


----------



## TNTRenovate

Californiadecks said:


> Those shorts and pants are too uncomfortable. You should wear swim trunk board shorts to work.


Nah, these parts require a bit more professional appearance.


----------



## Calidecks

TNTSERVICES said:


> Nah, these parts require a bit more professional appearance.


Agreed, I dress very pro at the initial meetings, but by the time I start I'm going to be comfortable. However, it's expected here on the coast.


----------



## TNTRenovate

BCConstruction said:


> I ain't viewed gizmodo for a few years. They have always been very anti Apple like my self so I'm guessing either Engadget bought them out or macrumors did lol. But interesting though as he keeps going on about what he misses from android and seems more concerned about the design and looks of the phone. I was in verizon again today and was amazed at how many people were buying the gold iphone. When I buy one its def not gonna be the gold one!


I read it. Funny all of his likes were looks. Any actually function was either him wishing it were an Android or looking forward to Apple releasing Android like features.

Just sounds like another Apple fan boy.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

You really can't go wrong with a Milwaukee sawzall or hole hawg.


----------



## jlsconstruction

WarnerConstInc. said:


> You really can't go wrong with a Milwaukee sawzall or hole hawg.


The hole hog scares me


----------



## wallmaxx

Agility said:


> You sure that's not 9 million out of 10 million? It seems to me that every single one would bend if you bent it. I don't see the problem, though. Don't buy a wicked thin phone and expect it to hold up like a monster Samsung. You want the pretty little phone, you have to treat it like a dainty piece of technology, not like a wallet.


True. If you decided to, one can bend almost anything. 

Apple said they received 9 warranty claims for people bending their new phone. I put my tech in cases (Pelican for mini) and I assume the responsibility of not putting it in places where it takes a bunch of force or impact. 

But the real issue is that some people are sooooo hyped over some things, that they often set pretty high expectations for them. 

These are all just tech tools. I like using the Apple ones. Kinda like SnapOn versus Cobalt or husky. All have great warranties but two are supporting Chinese communism and slave-wage labor. And yes I own some of all three.


----------



## wallmaxx

BCConstruction said:


> That's where clearly your wrong. I was convinced by Darcy to try festool. I'm glad I listened to him as I was a Makita fanboy before that. I still like Makita but like festool too. I bought my first Milwaukee tool a few days ago and I'm impressed. I also own Apple products, android products, Microsoft products etc etc I like some Apple products, I like some android products, I like some festool products etc etc Kind of hard to call me brand loyal either as by first truck was a ford and it been great. But if there was something better I would buy that instead next time around.


Brit right?

That explains much.


----------



## wallmaxx

jlsconstruction said:


> The hole hog scares me


The plumbers all used hole hawgs. They would get ultra pissed if they hit a framing nail when drilling through plates. Thus, as good framers we always tried to nail plates together over studs....you know.....just to look out for the next guy.


----------



## Calidecks

wallmaxx said:


> The plumbers all used hole hawgs. They would get ultra pissed if they hit a framing nail when drilling through plates. Thus, as good framers we always tried to nail plates together over studs....you know.....just to look out for the next guy.


Yes always avoid a blind nail and nail over studs. Be kind to the other trades is a carpenters duty, is the way I was taught.


----------



## jlsconstruction

wallmaxx said:


> The plumbers all used hole hawgs. They would get ultra pissed if they hit a framing nail when drilling through plates. Thus, as good framers we always tried to nail plates together over studs....you know.....just to look out for the next guy.



That's something I learned here, I've been stacking nails for the last 4 or so years


----------



## LeeFowler

BamBamm5144 said:


> So am I the only one who bought an android and couldn't stand it thus meaning I have only bought iPhones from that time on?


Real world numbers say no.


----------



## LeeFowler

http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/news/2014/09/consumer-reports-tests-iphone-6-bendgate/index.htm

Again... Buy what makes you happy.


----------



## wallmaxx

LeeFowler said:


> http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/news/2014/09/consumer-reports-tests-iphone-6-bendgate/index.htm
> 
> Again... Buy what makes you happy.


For those ANTI-Apple fanboys who jump at the first negative thing said about Apple and won't click the link:

Our test

Two days ago, the Internet erupted with photos of bent iPhone 6s, and a very-viral video of a guy creasing an iPhone 6 Plus with his bare hands. It seemed like a serious concern, yet everything about the uproar was highly unscientific. We don’t like unscientific, so we promised then that we would use our lab equipment to find out just how delicate the iPhone 6 and 6 Plus really are. We also promised to run the same tests on comparable smart phones. We’ve done that now, and our tests show that both iPhones seem tougher than the Internet fracas implies.

To stress test these phones, we used what’s called a “three-point flexural test,” in which the phone is supported at two points on either end, then force is applied at a third point on the top—you can see the testing for yourself in our video. We applied and measured the force using a high-precision Instron compression test machine. Along with the iPhone 6 and 6 Plus, we tested the LG G3, Samsung Galaxy Note 3, and HTC One (M8), and for those wondering about their old iPhones, we tested the iPhone 5 as well. We used one sample of each phone.

Yesterday, while we were testing and the "#bendgate" controversy was still swirling, Apple invited some journalists into its labs to show how the company stress tests iPhones. According to published reports, it seems that one of the tests Apple uses is the same three-point flexural test on a similar Instron machine.

The reports stated that Apple applies 25 kilograms (slightly more than 55 pounds) of force to an iPhone 6 Plus to test flex. What does 55 pounds mean in context? Using our Instron, we found that it's approximately the force required to break three pencils.

Consumer Reports' tests pushed the iPhone 6 and 6 Plus much further than 55 pounds. We started light, applying 10 pounds of force for 30 seconds, then releasing the force. Then we increased the force in 10-pound increments, noted when the phones first started to deform (that's what our engineers call it) and stopped the test for each phone when we saw the screen come loose from the case.

The results

All the phones we tested showed themselves to be pretty tough. The iPhone 6 Plus, the more robust of the new iPhones in our testing, started to deform when we reached 90 pounds of force, and came apart with 110 pounds of force. With those numbers, it slightly outperformed the HTC One (which is largely regarded as a sturdy, solid phone), as well as the smaller iPhone 6, yet underperformed some other smart phones.

Throughout most of our test, the LG G3 and Samsung Galaxy Note 3 bent, then recovered completely from each step up in force. But at 130 pounds, the case of the G3 fractured. At 150 pounds of force, the Note 3's screen splintered and it stopped working.

Impressively, despite some serious damage from our Instron machine, some of the phones continued to work. Several of the screens illuminated and were functional to the touch; we even completed a call from one phone to another.

Below you can see the pictures of the smart phone carnage, but bear in mind that it took significant force to do this kind of damage to all these phones. While nothing is (evidently) indestructible, we expect that any of these phones should stand up to typical use.


----------



## LeeFowler

But but but... Fanboys! Consumer reports is obviously a bunch of fanboys.


----------



## TWhite

Buy what you want and don't be disparaging to those who might disagree!


----------



## EricBrancard

TWhite said:


> Buy what you want and don't be disparaging to those who might disagree!


Exactly my point.


----------



## TWhite

Just got the iPhone 6 this afternoon and got home from B dubs! Lol!
So far the new iPhone 6 fits the front pocket well with a much sharper display,
and is way faster.


----------



## festerized

Just got my new I phone 6 today, the I phone and the Galaxy s3 in their otter boxes are exactly the same size


----------



## LeeFowler

http://techcrunch.com/2014/10/01/ga...responds-saying-some-space-is-to-be-expected/

The silliness of all these gates.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

LeeFowler said:


> http://techcrunch.com/2014/10/01/gapgate-widens-as-samsung-responds-saying-some-space-is-to-be-expected/ The silliness of all these gates.


I would return my phone if it had a gap like that.


----------



## Inner10

BCConstruction said:


> I would return my phone if it had a gap like that.


I'd probably never notice.


----------



## Calidecks

Nothing wrong with a nice gap.


----------



## jlsconstruction

Where'd you get your phone. Gap?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

perhaps there's a built in swipe card reader down the side of the screen.


----------



## WBailey1041




----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Looks like demands dropped. There's normally many more.


----------



## AustinDB

Got the otterbox for my new 6 and the power/sleep button is hard to depress. Has anyone else had this problem? 

I'll have to do finger exercises in order to reach the top of the screen, my little hands find it hard to hit the back button on the top left of the screen.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

72chevy4x4 said:


> Got the otterbox for my new 6 and the power/sleep button is hard to depress. Has anyone else had this problem? I'll have to do finger exercises in order to reach the top of the screen, my little hands find it hard to hit the back button on the top left of the screen.


My wife's otterbox is like that. Real hard to press the button in. Mins real easy though.


----------



## AustinDB

interesting, what color is it and yours?


----------



## jlsconstruction

I don't have one for my 6 but I had one for my 5 and it was really hard to push


----------



## TWhite

Lightly tap the home button twice and the icons will drop down and be easier to reach. I just got the iPhone 6 and the Otterbox Commuter case and it fits in the pocket well. The buttons are easy to push.


----------



## KennMacMoragh

I got my iPhone 6 today. Does anyone know when you plug your phone into your computer and you are signed into iTunes if it will automatically put everything you have on iTunes onto your phone? My old iPhone did that and I hated it, it put all the junk I didn't want onto my phone and took me forever to delete it. Can you plug it in and manually select what you want to go on there? I don't want to plug it in to find out.


----------



## jaydee

I went through FIVE I-phones in a year.

All we defective warrantee replacements
(battery x2, touch screen x2 and one that won't charge)

I won't get a I-PHONE again.

thinking of flip phone, remember those ?????


----------



## tjbnwi

KennMacMoragh said:


> I got my iPhone 6 today. Does anyone know when you plug your phone into your computer and you are signed into iTunes if it will automatically put everything you have on iTunes onto your phone? My old iPhone did that and I hated it, it put all the junk I didn't want onto my phone and took me forever to delete it. Can you plug it in and manually select what you want to go on there? I don't want to plug it in to find out.


What gets loaded to the phone is controlled by your iTunes settings. 

Tom


----------



## gfs

Samsung S5. Battery is generally great, but I bought an extra one for cheap that I keep charged just in case. iPhones don't give you this option


----------



## totecode

tjbnwi said:


> What gets loaded to the phone is controlled by your iTunes settings.
> 
> Tom


Yes, under Preferences/Devices try check marking Prevent iPods, iPhones, and iPads from syncing automatically.


----------

